# Where will you be when Diarrhea hits?



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Um wow..


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Grosss!! I would have let her fall just saying. Lol maybe slowed her down if their was time after poo was out the way. I was a base for my middle school squad this is why we never let girls cheer if they had even the slightest bit of tummy ache.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd like to see her therapy bill... You know that was by far the most embarrassing moment of her life that her peers will NEVER let her forget.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha right poor girl. I hope the girls didn't drop her lol the face of the other girl is priceless


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I say photo shopped. No way that much would get through a good set of spanks. 
My girls cheered allstar and you just don't go commando, especially as a flyer.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> I say photo shopped. No way that much would get through a good set of spanks.
> My girls cheered allstar and you just don't go commando, especially as a flyer.


I thought the same thing, until you see the faces of the girls to her right.. that is real fear lol!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

EckoMac said:


> I say photo shopped. No way that much would get through a good set of spanks.
> My girls cheered allstar and you just don't go commando, especially as a flyer.





HeavyJeep said:


> I thought the same thing, until you see the faces of the girls to her right.. that is real fear lol!!


The poo could still be photoshopped, that fear could be the fact that the girl lost balance and was coming down wrong. That is a LOT to make it past the undergarments, unless she has just eaten Taco Bell, then it is about right.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

the fear totally looks real, but the girl who's crapping, the look on her face is pure bliss. Even from the side you can tell she has a smile on her face. If i felt diarrhea exploding from my butthole, that's totally NOT the face i would make...


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> If i felt diarrhea exploding, that's totally NOT the face i would make...


What if you did not like the girls that were holding you up? Then you may smile :hammer: lol


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Oh loooord that's gross.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

DickyT said:


> What if you did not like the girls that were holding you up? Then you may smile :hammer: lol


no, even still i'd be mortified... that may be something a man would do as a form of revenge, but women... oh no... we are much more manipulative and strategic than that. :angeldevi


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> no, even still i'd be mortified... that may be something a man would do as a form of revenge, but women... oh no... we are much more manipulative and strategic than that. :angeldevi


Yeah, I can definitely say that I've never hated someone so much that I've thought "I could probably shit on their head." Punch them in the face maybe, but never shit on their head.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

R Kelly probably has .... hehe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> R Kelly probably has .... hehe


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

DickyT said:


> That is a LOT to make it past the undergarments, unless she has just eaten Taco Bell, then it is about right.


:rofl:
LMFAO!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha thought the same thing about the leotard thingy


----------

